
Ask HN: What will happen to new startups in a recession? - laurex
It looks like we&#x27;re headed for a recession. If you are part of a company that is headed for a product launch in the next 6 months, what should you do? Are there lessons learned from startups in the last recession? Would love to hear your opinions, experiences, or be pointed to useful data.
======
codingdave
During the last recession, YC grew. Other incubators launched. The whole
startup concept really came into the mainstream. That was about the time
people tried the "Startup Weekend" concept, showing just how much people
wanted to get into startups during the recession.

In short, if you have the personality and perseverance to make a startup work,
a recession is just one more problem to overcome.

